# This is sick...Putting betta's in Christmas tree balls...



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

:evil: :evil::evil::evil:

A pet shop employee told me a lady came in and bought all their bettas, and told
him she was putting them + 50 more in Christmas decorating ornament balls.

First, that's a heck of a lot of feedings & water changes, which I doubt she'll even do. :-(
Second, the remaining ones who don't die will no doubt be sent home with unsuspecting & probably annoyed guests that will flush, release into the wild, or stick in a freezing bowl. Maybe 10% will receive proper care...I'm not a fan of giving animals as gifts/favors for ANY time of year (unless they specifically ask for one), but the winter season in particular is hectic enough.... without adding another responsibility.

I'm not mad at the employee, she'd no doubt be fired for not selling to her & we all gotta make a living.


But...Grrrr.....


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Of all terrible betta mishaps I've heard... this is by far one of the worst ):
Especially imagine if the Christmas tree ended up falling somehow... 
I wish pet store managers would fire their employees for LETTING them approve of irresponsible purchases, not fire them if they don't... Oh well hopefully the owner will remember to feed them enough and at least change the water enough, and that they'll eventually get to go to nice homes...


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I just dont understand why people do that  any pet chain will sell you a mouse or fish if your over 18 but you try to by a bird or a dog and you have to go through a background check... Employees should be able to say no to someone who wants to just use an animal for decoration its just wrong.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh!!! This is just terrible! Christmas tree balls are smaller than the cups and bowls that bettas come in!!! 

Why would you want a fish on your Christmas tree anyways??? So pointless


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Omg, that is horrible!!! In ornaments?? I dont even want to know how small they are, probably even smaller then that cups they're kept in in the petstores. It makes me so sad...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

what the heck do they think they're doing? 

"Merry Christmas, here's your pretty Betta Ornament!" 
"Err, it's DEAD." 
"It's the thought counts AND it's homemade!"
"Yeah, thanks." *Hangs dead, bloated fish on tree*

Stupidity never ceases to amaze me. Those poor fish. :-(


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't get why... but bettas are, without a doubt the most commonly treated fish ever... But it makes me at least grateful to know that I, and the tons of people on here, have fish that they really care about, and pull all the stops to give them great lives...


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

HOW??? Why would you do that, you can't fit a Betta in an ornament? You can barely fit food in there you'd have a VERY hard time removing the Betta for his twice daily water changes.... what a jerk!


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

You're right Baylee, those ornaments have VERY small openings... how the heck do they get the fish in and out?? O_O


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

At craft stores they sell big plastic Christmas balls that are clear and pop open from the middle so you can stuff them. I seriously doubt they'd hold liquid but I could be wrong. They may sell some that are meant to be made into snow globes. 

I'm horrified. I think I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

And I thought that thread about the betta wedding centerpieces was bad... Didn't think I'd see an even worse thread pop up today!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You should write to them, or something. It's one of the most idiotic things I've ever seen, apart from that ipond atrocity. :roll:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

That's horrible, if you hung it on the tree it could fall, get too hot.. all kinds of things. not to mention really small! even the bigger balls I have seen are too small! 

Ahh, why are some people so DUMB?! it's a living thing!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Goodness! That is bad! How could someone, even someone who didn't know anything about fish, put bettas in Christmas tree balls!?

Wont that sufficate the betta if the ammonia doesn't kill it first??


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Good God, I feel so bad for those poor bettas. If I could, I would track that lady down and steal all her bettas... after trying to explain to her that she's a moron... and then adopt them out over here. >.< but that's just wishful thinking.

this makes me feel really sad.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well that could work if those balls magically became at least 2 gallons, had holes in the top for air, magically gained a flat bottom so it could sit on a table, had heaters, became rectangular so the fish would be easier to remove, and... Wait, isn't that what a regular tank is? (=

That wouldn't work. The fish would die within a day and wouldn't water leak out or oxygen or clean water? I hope that guy BREAKS all his ornaments before he puts the Bettas in them!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow, that's more disgusting than my cousin having Goldfish centerpieces at her wedding! Also, how are the Bettas going to be able to breathe at the surface? They'll die REALLY quickly. =(


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

My thing is after x-mas what is she gonna do with all her lil bettas? Its such BS Imo sorry theres no thought into after the holiday or she doesnt care. does she think they r candles that just burn out & get thrown away ? if i had a store that sold fish i would question that but i guess $$$ is more important.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Min said:


> My thing is after x-mas what is she gonna do with all her lil bettas? Its such BS Imo sorry theres no thought into after the holiday or she doesnt care. does she think they r candles that just burn out & get thrown away ? if i had a store that sold fish i would question that but i guess $$$ is more important.


I would question as well.. I actually would just never sell bettas in large groups at all. but yeah, they dont care they just want the money. the worker that sold the fish probably got a raise. :roll:


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

I actually saw a thread someone started on here where they received a betta Christmas ball as a gift. Fortunately, they came here asking for care advice, but unfortunately, the fish died 3 days after they got it


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Awwe how sad, atleast they researched and tried. =[


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

This is sickening. You should write a letter to that pet store and tell it how irresponsible it was.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

wow thats....wow stupidity at its finest..i mean i have seen big clear round ornaments but even those wernt big enough... wow *facepalm* fail


----------



## alliepie (Jul 6, 2010)

This makes me so sad... I hate how people consider them throw-a-way pets.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so stupid! Wonder if she was going to give them away as gifts or put them on trees? Why would someone put fishies on a tree anyways? Think about how much money she spent 50 X betta X ornaments probley spent couple $100's Maybe the guy was lieing to you cause he did not want to admit the store helped killed the bettas??


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

If I was going to do a betta themed christmas...I'd put up like a cute mini tree/bush w/ Little Mermaid ornaments, and put a few heated tanks around it, with wrapping paper as the backgrounds, and some red/green/silver gravel/marbles. Humane & stylish.  And of course, keep
the betta's afterward!! 
Poor bettas, I hope one of her friends yelled at her!!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

oops sorry laptop messed up was gonna say "now this is a betta fish ornament that I WOULD hang on the tree"


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

omg they actually make them! look  From Linens N Things, and CafePress...

I see a wide open market here......Custom betta ornaments, hand painted as the customer requests, in the colors of their baby!


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

the first one would be great for those who had bettas passed away. can you personalize it with their name and rip date?


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I love that first ornament, I would so buy that!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well now we have betta ornaments.....I say the human race should surrender to the bettas hehe.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

bwhahaa.. agreed!


----------

